# SAWP ROAD BIKE FOR FULL SUS MTB?



## bigdaddy (12 Nov 2008)

I have a GT ZR2000 in red up for swaps, 56cm with carbon forks and full Ultegra kit (hubs, the lot). I paid £1400 for it a couple of years ago but looking to swap for a high end full suspension mountain bike (the roads by me are too dangerous!)
Andy


----------



## Matt_12 (11 Dec 2008)

*hi*

hi how much wud u wont for whe wheels because i am geting parts for a cyclo cross bike but for the road to so i will nead wheels for the road thankyou


----------

